# And some days I am proud of him!



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Your video worked fine. Tito is a champ


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an awesome boy!! I loved how he kind of quickly eyed it from behind before deciding big or not, it was his!!! You should be so proud of him


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good dog! Well done.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good boy Tito! that is a big bird. It is getting to be thanksgiving time soon, hope you get a turkey too!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Tito


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Capes back on! Way to go Tito!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That looked great!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Capes back on! Way to go Tito!


No Kidding I know it's got Velcro on it, going on and off so fast!!!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job, Tito! Bird's almost as big as he is. ;-)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Job Tito! Better watch the Thanksgiving turkey. 
That WAS one big bird!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute! 
And they want me to type more so I will say
Really cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the good words! I was really quite pleased that he wasn't in the least bit hesitant. Of course, had it been alive, I think it might have been a different story.
Velcro on the cape, too funny!


----------

